# Great King Trip



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Took some Good Friends fishing sat morning and they had a Blast! Not bad for just a few hours. :thumbup: The big King was on fire! Had one right at 30 pound and a couple more in the 20's. Also got several bags of Tuna bait for next weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a lot of potential fish dip, good catch.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice. I like the pix as well.
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Trolling or No?


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Great job captain. Looks like a fun day. Good job. Thanks for the report.


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes got them trolling. We was marking some bigger ones closer to the bottom. They were on structure in 80-100' of water.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smoked king dip forever:thumbup:
good job, guys.

jack


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Yall need to share that dip recipe!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I bet that young man was very proud. Great job.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like a great trip!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OutlawsFishingTeam said:


> Yall need to share that dip recipe!


Easy peasey!!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/best-tuna-dip-recipe-119358/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/wades-tuna-dip-2-0-a-324442/

I usually ad a little more heat but this is the best you will ever eat!!!:thumbsup:


----------

